# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor nga Force-Intruder

## Force-Intruder

Dy pilote te verber, te dy me syze te erreta ngjisin shkallet e avionit ngadale duke u penguar andej kendej. Njeri e drejton nje qen, kurse tjetri e gjen rrugen duke goditur me shkopin e bardhe majtas djathats.
Te qeshura nervoze perhapen ne avion gjate kohes qe keta te dy futen ne kabinen e pilotimit dhe perplasin deren. Motoret fillojne te punojne... nderkohe qe pasagjeret shikojne majtas e djathats me buzeqeshje nervoze per te kapur ndonje shenje qe kjo eshte thjesht nje shaka.
Shenja te tilla nuk ka.

Avioni fillon te levizi shpejt e me shpejt drejt fundit te aeroportit ku ka nje pengese betoni dhe ne fund te saj fillon deti.
Shpejtesia sa vjen e rritet dhe ne momentin kur avioni per pune sekondash do te godase pengesen dhe do te bjere ne uje... ulerima dhe britma paniku te leshuara nga pasagjeret mbysin zhurmen e motoreve.

Pikerisht ne ate cast... edhe avioni ngrihet butesisht nga toka duke marre rrugen e tij dhe kuote.
Pasagjeret qetesohen... buzeqeshin... thone qe ishte shaka e bukur, dhe paspak zhyten ne leximin e revistave apo degjimin e muzikes, te bindur qe avioni eshte ne duar te sigurta.
Ne kabinen e fluturimit njeri nga pilotet i kthehet tjetrit :

"E di ca plak? Nje nga keto dite... keta do te bertasin me shume vonese dhe do te vdesim te gjithe!"

----------


## Force-Intruder

E vjeter po mu kujtu edhe thashe ta tregoj edhe kete :

Mbytet nje anije e madhe dhe nje nga pjestaret e orkestres, nje violinist e gjen veten te nesermen ne mengjes, te kapur pas kutise se tij te violines ne breg te nje ishulli te pabanuar.

Cohet ne kembe... veshtron rreth e rrotull por ka vetem det dhe xhungel. Me medyshje vendos te kerkoje ushqim dhe uje ne xhungel.
Teksa endet mes pemeve degjon nje hungerrime..... cfare te shohe nje luan po i afrohet.
Fillon te terhiqet pas kur shikon anash edhe luane te tjere. terhiqu pas e me pas gjithmone, e gjen kurrizin e tij te mbeshtetur pas nje shkembi dhe te rrethuar nga nje tufe luanesh me jarge ne goje.

"Kaq e pata" - mendon. "Te pakten do vdes duke i rene violines" dhe nxjerr veglen nga kutia dhe nis te luaje nje pjese.
Per cudi luanet ndalen nje cast... pastaj ulen ne toke te ngazellyer dhe degjojne tingujt e bukur qe violinisti leshon. Ky i fundit vendos qe eshte mire ti bjere derisa te mendoje nje menyre per tu shmangur nga tufa. keshtu pas nja 2 oresh koncert afrohet nje luaneshe....
kjo shikon e habitur njeriun qe leviz doren mbi dru.... shikon njehre edhe majtas djathtas keta te tjeret qe rrinin e degjonin dhe.....
hidhet mbi violinistin... e shqyen dhe fillon ta haje gjithe terezi...

Njeri nga luanet ia pret : " Cohuni cuna... erdhi kjo shurdhja u prish koncerti!"

----------


## ajzberg

Te dyja, pilotet dhe violinisti ishin te ndertuar bukur tip O HENRI..............te tuajat jane?

----------


## Force-Intruder

?... Nqs e ke fjalen per mua... jo. Nuk jane te mijat! Thjesht i kam degjuar me pare!

----------


## sam1r

hahaha shum interesonte.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arilda

E forte kjo, kam qesh me shpirt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

sa e dhim mo plako! e holle e holle, me pelqevi!

----------


## Alienated

Po per t'aterru si ia kan bo?!
Hehehehehehe
shume e bukur

----------


## Force-Intruder

Dy te rinj, nje djale dhe nje vajze jane ulur ne nje stol ne spital ne repartin e dhuruesve dhe bankave perkatese. Gjate pritjes vajza i kthehet djalit :
"Edhe ju per te dhuruar gjak po prisni? "
"Jo" - thote djali- "une ne fakt jam dhurues ne banken e spermes. Pse sa merrni ju qe dhuroni gjak?
"3000 leke" - thote vajza.
"Hmmm une marr 9000.... i bie 3 here me shume" - thote djali.
Vajza ul koken dhe duket e zhytur ne mendime....

Pas disa ditesh djali hyn prape ne repartin e dhuruesve dhe shikon vajzen ulur ne stol :
"Hej pershendetje.... prape per te dhuruar gjak ???"

Vajza ngre koken dhe me faqet e fryra dhe gojen e mbyllur tund koken ne shenje mohimi : 
"Mmmmmmm mmmmmmmm"

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nje njeri i maskuar dhe me pistolete ne dore hyn ne banken e spermes ne spital dhe i drejton pistoleten infermieres :
"Hape kasaforten...!!!"
"Zoteri ju lutem... kjo nuk eshte banke e vertete.... eshte banke sperme.... jemi ne nje spital."
"Leri fjalet dhe hape" i thote burri.
Infermierja e trembur e hap deren e frigoriferit.
"Tani hape nje nga ato shishkat dhe pije shpejt pa llafe" - i kanoset grabitesi/
Infermierja me sy mbyllur e kthen me nje levizje te vetme. Ne ate kohe grabitesi heq masken dhe infermierja shikon me cudi qe eshte i shoqi...
"Tani zemer kjo nuk ishte edhe aq e veshtire apo jo.... ? "

----------


## Endless

^LOL LOL LOL :ngerdheshje: 

Per kete te fundit, :ngerdheshje: se ate tjetren  e kam pas dite!

----------


## J@mes

E forte fare kjo me Violinistin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahaha na shkrive, po pse s'e ndaluan cik me pare leoneshen mer aman, se do kishte shpetuar violinisti botes me ate rast hahahahahaha
E forte kjo....

----------


## [Perla]

Mendo te ndodhte vertete.Ik hipni ne avione tani hahahahhahahahahahaahahah. E bukur !

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une kam pas rastin te jem nja 2 here kopilot...lol. Dhe nqs mendoni qe pilotet jane si shoferet e keni gabim. Dmth nuk e mbajne mendje gjithe kohes te rruga... marrin kuote... vendosin kursin... shtyp autopilotin edhe pastaj muhabet edhe kafe... mundesiht edhe ndonje panine...LoL
Per 7 pale qejfe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nje menyre absolute per te parashikuar motin ne menyre te sakte :

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nice way...

----------


## Alienated

Hehehehe - e bukur kjo.

----------


## alibaba

Kërpudha në gurë = Ka urinuar qeni ose bushtra

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hhahahhaha   :ngerdheshje: 
Perdorim GPS i gurit :

*Gur qe rri ne ajer edhe pa spango?   -  Jeni ne Meke!*

----------

